# MCSBA Spotlight Show, Waterloo, Iowa



## Lewella (Apr 8, 2009)

You are invited to attend the 
[SIZE=18pt]MCSBA Spotlight Show[/SIZE]
May 23-24, 2009 ~ National Cattle Congress Grounds, Waterloo, Iowa
Offering a full slate of classes for AMHR A&B, Classic Shetland, Foundation Shetland, Modern Shetland, Modern Pleasure Shetland, American Show Pony and National Show Pony

Download the Premium Book at: http://www.classicshetlands.info OR http://www.americanshetland.net/files/PremiumBook09.pdf 

The MCSBA will be hosting an Exhibitor Dinner on Friday May 22 during evening measuring hours. 
Watch the website for more details!

New for 2009!
In honor of Memorial Day trophies will be awarded in memory of deceased members, deceased ponies & horses, and deceased family of members. Trophy Sponsors will be allowed to choose which class the trophy will be awarded in and the announcer will read a few words about each trophy when it is presented (Example: The trophy in this class is presented in Memory of Howard E. Richardson of Royal Pony Farm and sponsored by Donna Norcross and Arris Richardson or Royal Pony Farm). If you would like to sponsor a Memorial Trophy please contact Lewella Tembreull for more information. A list of Trophies, Classes they will be presented in, and Sponsors will be available on the MCSBA website and updated as trophy sponsorships are recieved.

Also new for 2009: The MCSBA will be offering Payback under Judge A to the 
Classic Grand & Reserve Champion Gelding Over, Classic Grand & Reserve Champion Gelding Under, 
and Foundation Classic Grand & Reserve Champion Gelding.


----------



## ckmini (Apr 12, 2009)

We'll be there with 3 minis and 1 classic!


----------

